
Akka Cluster split brain failures – are you ready for it? - David89
https://blog.softwaremill.com/akka-cluster-split-brain-failures-are-you-ready-for-it-d9406b97e099
======
David89
No split brain resolver is a bulletproof solution for a split brain in Akka
Cluster.

